# MTB-Rennen für Kids?



## Surfjunk (6. September 2010)

Ola, Freunde das gepflegten Bergfahrens. 

Mein Großer, 6 Jahre, würde gern mal an einem MTB Rennen teilnehmen.
Von der Kondition traue ich ihm das auch zu, als Hardware ist das Cube Team was er fährt, auch gar nicht mal schlecht denke ich.

Die Frage ist nur wo und wann gibt es bei uns oder max 100Km (32584) drumrum Kids Rennen?


----------



## Stevie64 (6. September 2010)

Nachtglühen an der Burg Sternberg ist demnächst. Kenne die Strecke nur nicht, aber kannst ja mal nachfragen
http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

bei den rennen der challenge 4 mtb findet vor den läufen für die jungendlichen und erwachsenen eigentlich immer ein kinderrennen statt.

sind diesen jahr leider nur noch 2 rennen.

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm


----------



## Surfjunk (7. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei den rennen der challenge 4 mtb findet vor den läufen für die jungendlichen und erwachsenen eigentlich immer ein kinderrennen statt.
> 
> sind diesen jahr leider nur noch 2 rennen.
> 
> http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm



Danke, das ist ja mal ne tolle Serie, da kann ja auch der Papa mit machen 

Gibt es noch ähnliche Serien für Privatfahrer wie die Challenge?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2010)

http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/
hier wird nicht zwischen hobby und lizenz unterschieden.


http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Trophy/ (nrw-marathon-trophy)
wertung nur für hobbyfahrer.


ansonsten findet man hier auch fast alle termine:
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------

